# New Sound Blaster Z drivers released (2013/07/11)



## RejZoR (Jul 11, 2013)

*Driver version:*
1.00.22

*Added Enhancement / Features:*
- Multiple fixes that improve the driver’s overall stability and performance
- Added support for ASIO playback and recording

*DOWNLOAD:*
http://support.creative.com


----------



## RejZoR (Jul 11, 2013)

These are pretty good, except ASIO now operates in exclussive mode which is a bit annoying. I had MusicBee player set to play music through ASIO and i could even use it while gaming. With these new drivers, if i play music, all the game sounds go mute. Other than this, they work really well. I hope they'll keep the schedule of driver updates in such frequency as it was now. New drivers every 3 months would be nice.


----------



## techtard (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up, should be recieving my new Soundblaster in a few days.


----------

